
Apply HN: Robin – Banking for Children Focused on Education - roger-vg
Kids&#x27; bank accounts require tedious processes and does not teach him&#x2F;her about saving. Children just receive money and spend it without much thinking and the parent is not much involved other than depositing monthly allowances.<p>Robin is an educational tool for children to learn while they do, all while being supported and guided by us and their parents. 
Parents can set &quot;Quests&quot; or tasks, kids access a planning tool linked to a wishlist to foresee their expenses, and ask for parent loans with different interest rates depending on their level.<p>We believe kid&#x27;s finances are not about transactions but rather education.<p>You can check our demo here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;UxF-V49nmkI<p>If you are interested, sign up for a private beta: robinapp.co<p>We will appreciate your feedback, please leave a comment.
======
ryporter
You might want to reconsider the name, to avoid possible confusion with
another finance startup, Robinhood. [1]

[1] [https://www.robinhood.com/](https://www.robinhood.com/)

~~~
roger_vg
It was Robin as in a sidekick but I guess we can have some issues with that,
thanks!

------
ryporter
I like the idea. I strongly believe that we need more financial education, and
this provides a tool for what many parents already attempt to do manually.

It would be great if you could extend this more explicitly into math lessons.
That could open up more possibilities for working with schools.

~~~
roger_vg
You mean building on interest and exponential growth lessons? That would be a
great way to incorporate into the school's curriculum. We are aware that
schools are a great distribution channel for building these family
communities.

I remember seeing compound interest as a topic at elementary o junior high
but, as many academic topics, we couldn't see a tangible aplication.

